# nochmal batch :(     Wie kann ich umlaute in datein speichern ?



## Daemonic (22. September 2005)

Hallo, ich hab schon wieder ne frage zu batch... irgendwie finde ich keine gute anleitung dazu...

Also die Zeile:
echo äöü > test.txt

Erzeugt eine test.txt in der aber das steht :
„”?

Hierzu gibts doch sicherlich auch eine Lösung.
Danke schonmal.

MfG Daemonic


----------



## Thomas Darimont (22. September 2005)

Hallo!

 Ich denke das hängt mit dem in der Konsole eingestellten Encoding zusammen:

```
C:\>echo äüö > bla.txt
 
 C:\>type bla.txt
 äüö
```
 
 Gruß Tom


----------

